# Ranger Vids



## pardus (Nov 20, 2006)

http://[youtube]K737kqz7ktg[/youtube]


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 20, 2006)

Excellent Vid..Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## EATIII (Nov 21, 2006)

tony,thank you!


----------



## Ravage (Jan 3, 2007)

Some more:

1/75th
[YOUTUBE]bMBnANkd9rc[/YOUTUBE]

Ranger tribute
[YOUTUBE]tazAGQ5x2qw#[/YOUTUBE]

Made this one awaiting the new years celebration party  
SOCOM training
[SM]46[/SM]


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 3, 2007)

That 3rd one rocks,cant see the 2nd one though


----------



## Ravage (Jan 3, 2007)

Link is fixed :)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 3, 2007)

That's the one I remixed with my photos and such

[youtube]U7afbSAOu6g[/youtube]


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 3, 2007)

Heres a very short , b&w ol school Ranger vid excerpt 
[ame]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2059315924026297839&q=army+ranger&hl=en[/ame]


----------



## Looon (Jan 3, 2007)

Fuuuuuuuuck, I miss it.:uhh:  :cool:


----------



## Viking (Jan 3, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> Fuuuuuuuuck, I miss it.:uhh:  :cool:



I know dude, these videos make me want to go back sooooooo bad....


----------



## Ravage (Jan 3, 2007)

Those vids make my wana be one soooo bad !

I see lots of Rangers on this forum :)


----------



## Looon (Jan 3, 2007)

Viking said:


> I know dude, these videos make me want to go back sooooooo bad....


Im too old and too much of a broke dick.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 3, 2007)

Viking said:


> I know dude, these videos make me want to go back sooooooo bad....


 
I think about all the stuff you talked about before, which you said SHOULD be put in a movie. If I think about all the bs, it usually holds me over for about an hour or two...then I relapse lol


----------



## Ravage (Jan 3, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]prpUd8mqYdU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]RDhC1fgVZ_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure those arent Rangers in the last vid...


----------



## Ravage (Feb 4, 2007)

What makes you say that ? Hey I'm no Ranger, so I don't know shit :)


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 4, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I'm pretty sure those arent Rangers in the last vid...



I saw an AIRBORNE Unit Flash on the shoulder of one of the Guys..My speakers are dead so I can't hear anything


----------



## Ravage (Feb 4, 2007)

Gues you are right...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 4, 2007)

i think its a lrs unit, but yeah unit patches are a big give away ;)


----------



## Ravage (Mar 22, 2007)

Op vids from "The Sand Box"

[YOUTUBE]0tIDTJ2xTGE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]SIUuO7pjkIk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]yob78XCgBXE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]fXVtRwsdank[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## baz (Mar 22, 2007)

Cool vids thanks for sharing Ravage


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 22, 2007)

Very cool, thanks Ravage.


----------



## Ravage (May 5, 2007)

Army Ranger talks about the War:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh1dWrf-k_E"]YouTube - From an Army Rangers mouth about Iraq[/ame]


----------



## CLJackson1986 (May 6, 2007)

Ravage said:


> Army Ranger talks about the War:



That was very emotional stuff. And he's right.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 10, 2008)

Damn....2 years later and this thread is bumped....

Thanks for the vids and the memories guys..... ;);)


----------



## carlos (Aug 29, 2008)

*Ranger Ruck*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sO0Coj5Arc"]YouTube - Ranger Ruck[/ame]


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 29, 2008)

carlos said:


> *"RANGER RUCK"*



That video is GAY!


----------



## carlos (Aug 29, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> That video is GAY!


I agree… I can carry that and a lot more… :):cool:;)


----------



## Ravage (Oct 20, 2008)

A new recruitment vid I think:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHtNnJ5_Gts"]YouTube - US Army Rangers[/ame]


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ravage said:


> A new recruitment vid I think:


 

Maybe I am completely blind, but it looked like they left out the last stanza (and the coolest I might add) of the Ranger creed. Great recruiting vid :confused:


----------



## Ravage (Oct 20, 2008)

Now that you mentioned it, yeah they did left that part out....
Should I delete the vid then


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 20, 2008)

I would be concerned if that was a recruiting vid made by Regiment. Then again, maybe Regiment has grown softer and they decided to remove the final stanza


----------



## Ravage (Oct 20, 2008)

Maybe some one put the clips together. Then again if it is amateour made I want the 160th helo clips for my vids :confused:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 20, 2008)

Where'd you get it from?


----------



## Ravage (Oct 20, 2008)

Military.com


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 20, 2008)

Say no more amigo


----------



## Doc P (Oct 20, 2008)

There was actually a lot more than just the final stanza missing...seems to me, whom ever made it, got lazy at the end.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 11, 2009)

Video made in '04, it was given as a dvd during 2/75 '04 Ranger Ball.  I lost mine but just had to troll youtube and found it, lol.  The original soundtrack was much better.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnXfgVWmeWw[/ame]


During the wall breach look at the A-pack flying out (4:53), it was my Squad Leaders. "Care of equipment"; it was nice and toasty, lol


----------



## Ravage (Jul 12, 2009)

Little Birds 

At 5:30, werent those MH-60L DAPs scoring first kills during OIF ?


----------



## lancero (Jul 12, 2009)

Good video.  

Unless I am wrong, the footage of the combat jump in A-Stan was 3rd, not 
2nd.


----------



## tip001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ravage said:


> Army Ranger talks about the War:



Good vid Ravage!


----------



## Centermass (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's one I put together for across the street (no, not that site, the OTHER one!)

Eventually, it will be (or should be anyway) uploaded to the front page, but the owner admin is having server issues. 

I used My Spaz because YT edits out anything and everything nowadays just like they did with 275 anger's vid. At least my soundtrack is still intact. This one had a lot of effort put into it. I'm getting almost as good as Boon with these things.....

RLTW

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=60422977


----------



## lancero (Jul 13, 2009)

Awesome vid, CM.

RLTW


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 13, 2009)

Good stuff CM, one thing though are you going through male menopause or something? cause the music was umm lets say calm... lol.  You know I want to hear things get broken, life sucks, um ride on dubs, drinking 40s and shit like that. 

All kidding aside, I like it.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 14, 2009)

275ANGER! said:


> Good stuff CM, one thing though are you going through male menopause or something? cause the music was umm lets say calm... lol.  You know I want to hear things get broken, life sucks, um ride on dubs, drinking 40s and shit like that.
> 
> All kidding aside, I like it.



Yeah yeah yeah.....I've already heard the comments "It's like elevator music"

or "Dude, you put me to sleep....can't you put something else on it and wake the dead??" (my bud from 2/75) I figure you northwet BN boys spent too much time in Seattle and got "Cobained" to death. lol 

Geez, what do you guys want, something like Tool? Janes Addiction? Rob Zombie????? Nag nag nag........

Best remedy? Turn down the vid volume on mine and play a Panterra track full blast while watching.  lol


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 27, 2009)

3/75 being PR homos

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpXjFDyVLL4&feature=channel_page[/ame]


----------



## Ravage (Aug 27, 2009)

MH-47G Dark horse


----------



## Ravage (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDF5HjEJnKo[/ame]


----------

